# when to put buckling in with adult bucks?



## Lauras2shy (Mar 28, 2015)

How old do buckling need to be to put in with adult bucks?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I tend to keep bucklings with their dams until 8-12 weeks old. Unless they are to become wethers, they are put with the big boys during/right after that time period.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Really depends on the adult males. If they beat him up, it could be months when he is bigger.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I agree it depends on your older bucks. My bottle bucks are all in with my three older bucks, and have been since they were 2-3 weeks old. They are super gentle and great with the kids  much more so then my does :lol:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been putting our new buckling in with the other bucks a few hours a day. So far there has been no problem so he will be moving in permanently soon.


----------

